# Any info on Merigo-Maruttah Miners???



## Martin Walsh (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi all expats.

I am looking to move to Egypt with my wife and may have work with 'Merigo-Maruttah Miners'. Do any you have any info on this company, are they for real and if so are they are good company to work for??? The job we may have with them is as English Teachers and the accommodation they offer is west of Cairo, what is the name of the community there??

Thanks in advance for any posts and hopefully if all is good we may be living and working in Egypt and maybe meet with you good folks.


----------



## stan knight (Oct 16, 2008)

*Needed information*

Hi Martin,

I’m also beginning to wonder if this job is for real. I too am having difficulty in obtaining any internet information about this company.
They have told me to pay US$300 for insurance before they are prepared to send me a draft of the contract. 
When they receive my insurance payment I’m supposed to travel all the way from Singapore to Cameroon for a medical. If that goes well they will sent me to Egypt to presumably start work.
This perhaps is the first reply you’ve had. Sorry I can’t be of any help to you at the moment, but I am beginning to feel that this teaching job in Egypt is too good to be real.
I’m still in email contact with them. If I get any new information I’ll let you know. 
I’d like to hear your side of the story in relation to trying to get a job with this company.

Regards,
Stan Knight


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

stan knight said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> I’m also beginning to wonder if this job is for real. I too am having difficulty in obtaining any internet information about this company.
> They have told me to pay US$300 for insurance before they are prepared to send me a draft of the contract.
> ...


This sounds like a scam to me guys. They are just after your $300 and then you wont hear another thing from them.
I have heard of similar scams which end up costing people lots of money so unless you get some concrete evidence that this company actually exists do not send them a penny.
Regards 
Veronica


----------

